# Mavericks Surfing Contest



## tevo (Jan 24, 2014)

Any TPFers want to meet up tomorrow morning and shoot the Mavericks competition? It sounds fun!

Big waves lure surfers to Mavericks competition - SFGate

I think I'm going to drive up and see what I can get. If someone wants to meet up, PM me and we can get in touch.


----------



## leeroix (Jan 24, 2014)

Gonna be tough... lots of peeps and you need big lens. Wish I didn't have to work...


----------



## gsgary (Jan 24, 2014)

600mm minimum lens, load your Leica lll with some B+W and get some good candids


----------



## Designer (Jan 24, 2014)

gsgary said:


> 600mm minimum lens, load your Leica lll with some B+W and get some good candids



Yea, that's the way I would attend if I went.  On-shore candids.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 24, 2014)

MASSIVE waves expected...perhaps the largest continuous ocean swells in 40 seasons in Hawaii a couple days ago, according to what I saw on the web two nights ago...


----------



## tevo (Jan 24, 2014)

Got a 600 5.6. On my way now


----------



## tevo (Jan 24, 2014)

Well guys, I managed to get on a boat and shoot from out on the water... Today has been amazing. Will post photos as soon as I sort through them.


----------

